# Fulcrum Racing 1s OR Mavic R-SYS



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I have an opportunity to purchase either of these wheelsets on a new bike I'm picking up. Has anyone ridden either wheelset? The Fulcrums have the bladed aluminum spokes which seem more aero, and the new R-SYS have carbon cylindrical spokes that seem to be less aero but are supposed to provide a more comfortable and stiffer ride.

Thoughts?


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

I have ridden the Fulcrum 1's for nearly 2 years (since they were introduced), they compare very favorably to the Mavic Krysiums SSL's but I feel have better internals. After owning 2 sets of Mavic K's (SL and SL3's) - I bought a second set of Fulcrum 1 racing for road racing because I liked them so much. 

In short they are stiff, very Aero and seem to be bomp proof although I am 6' 1" 168lbs. I do ride over terrible road surfaces in NYC and surrounding areas. I have at least 6000 on my first set and they are true,

You can't go wrong really - I haven't read any reports about the new Mavic s yet. Do a search here for more about Fulcrum 1 racing wheels.

PS with the introduction of the Fulcrum 0 wheels - there have been some great prices on the F' 1's on Ebay lately.

Nik


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

the problem with the R-SYS is that you're still stuck with a Mavic hub.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I got a great deal on Fulcrum Zero Wheelset from http://www.bike24.com/en/
Their pricing was fantastic (better than eBay) and the shipping was very reasonable.
I bought the weheelset for $867, $266 for ITM K-Sword Hnadlebar, 3 Continental 4000 S for $32 each, 8 Continental Supersonic Tubes and Fizix Handlebar Tape and the shipping charge for all were 50 euro = about $68.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Fulcrum Racing 1's vs. ES, I only have a couple hours of ride time on each wheel. They seemed pretty equal in stiffness and weight. The new R-SYS is 30% stiffer then the ES plus 130 grams lighter! I would give the R-SYS because of the new technology!!

What's the price on the R-SYS??


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

stwok said:


> Fulcrum Racing 1's vs. ES, I only have a couple hours of ride time on each wheel. They seemed pretty equal in stiffness and weight. The new R-SYS is 30% stiffer then the ES plus 130 grams lighter! I would give the R-SYS because of the new technology!!
> 
> What's the price on the R-SYS??


They are $1399 at www.gottaridebikes.com but you get 15% off your first order.
Only if they make them in black.......


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I really don't see any benefit to the R-SYS wheels:
The cost is significantly higher than similarly spec's wheels, i.e. low rim height, decent weight.
My guess is that the stiffness increase in these wheels is more of a marketing coup than something that improves performance.
I'll bet they suck aero arse.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Any idea of the cost/ availability of replacement spokes for the R-SYS wheels?

I know ksyrium and fulcrum spokes are pricey, but I can at least find them locally if I need them. Even for race only wheels, this is something I would consider before buying them.

Personally I would also like to see a little more real world use to get a better feel for their durability before spending that much for them.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Forrest Root said:


> I'll bet they suck aero arse.[/list]


 I gave that some serious thought, then remembered that Robbie Hunter had a great TdF riding with the R-SYS as his front wheel and the Carbone Ultimate as his rear wheel. The front wheel obviously didn't slow him down.

I put an order in today for the R-SYS, deciding that the appeal of a 1,355-gram wheelset plus the awesome aesthetics are too tempting to pass up.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> I put an order in today for the R-SYS, deciding that the appeal of a 1,355-gram wheelset plus the awesome aesthetics are too tempting to pass up.


:thumbsup: 

Please let us know how they perform!!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> I gave that some serious thought, then remembered that Robbie Hunter had a great TdF riding with the R-SYS as his front wheel and the Carbone Ultimate as his rear wheel. The front wheel obviously didn't slow him down.
> 
> I put an order in today for the R-SYS, deciding that the appeal of a 1,355-gram wheelset plus the awesome aesthetics are too tempting to pass up.



But that says nothing at all about the R-SYS aero properties or its alleged benefits.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Forrest Root said:


> But that says nothing at all about the R-SYS aero properties or its alleged benefits.


Dude, at the end of the day, I ain't riding the TdF or any other pro event, and riding bladed spokes (Fulcrum) versus tubular spokes (Mavic R-SYS) frankly doesn't amount to a hill of beans for a cat 4/5 rider like me. Using that logic, neither should a 1,355-gram wheelset! But the R-SYS do look PHAT.


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> Dude, at the end of the day, I ain't riding the TdF or any other pro event, and riding bladed spokes (Fulcrum) versus tubular spokes (Mavic R-SYS) frankly doesn't amount to a hill of beans for a cat 4/5 rider like me. Using that logic, neither should a 1,355-gram wheelset! But the R-SYS do look PHAT.



If that's the case why did you ask people what their thoughts were, that's all Forest Root gave you was his thoughts on them, and I personally think he's right on. It seems as though you were already determined to buy the Sys wheels based upon their aesthetics. In my view they are the most silly priced aluminum clincher wheelset around. $1400 for greenish/yellow nipples and some carbon tubular spokes, and a mid height box shaped aluminum rim with what look like fairly non aero spokes? LMAO, but that's just MO.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

ghostzapper2007 said:


> If that's the case why did you ask people what their thoughts were


I did, and if you read the thread nobody that has meaningfully ridden both sets of rims responded with feedback as to which of the two offers the better ride quality over the other. So i go with the aesthetics to tip the scales.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

mh3 said:


> Any idea of the cost/ availability of replacement spokes for the R-SYS wheels?
> 
> I know ksyrium and fulcrum spokes are pricey, but I can at least find them locally if I need them. Even for race only wheels, this is something I would consider before buying them.


I don't know. But Mavic unlike Fulcrum has the MP3 program that you pay 8% of the MSRP and you get full 2-year repair or replacement coverage even if the damage to the wheels was caused by your negligence. So that would pick up damage to the carbon spokes if you crash.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> I don't know. But Mavic unlike Fulcrum has the MP3 program that you pay 8% of the MSRP and you get full 2-year repair or replacement coverage even if the damage to the wheels was caused by your negligence. So that would pick up damage to the carbon spokes if you crash.


That's true. I'd still be interested in hearing what they run if anyone finds out. Mavic has said they are more fragile then their Ksyrim spokes, and they recommend that they be stored in their protective bags, so it'll be intersting to see how others fare with them.

Thanks, hope they work out for you. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*cpark--Shipping condition/packing*



cpark said:


> I got a great deal on Fulcrum Zero Wheelset from http://www.bike24.com/en/
> Their pricing was fantastic (better than eBay) and the shipping was very reasonable.
> I bought the weheelset for $867, $266 for ITM K-Sword Hnadlebar, 3 Continental 4000 S for $32 each, 8 Continental Supersonic Tubes and Fizix Handlebar Tape and the shipping charge for all were 50 euro = about $68.


Just curious here...how would you rate the shipping/packing care of your ordered items (especially the wheelset) from bike24.com? I've ordered smaller items from them with no problem, but I'm wondering about they care for something like a higher end Fulcrum wheelset??? Were you satisfied that it was cushioned enough & protected from normal shipping wear & tear? I'm considering getting a set from them also, but am really concerned about $1k+ items coming from Europe. I've had some pretty weak packages from England, France etc, but it was smaller items like tires, tubes, saddles. Wheelsets would scare me a bit... Thx for your input in advance.
NR


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

nealrab said:


> Just curious here...how would you rate the shipping/packing care of your ordered items (especially the wheelset) from bike24.com? I've ordered smaller items from them with no problem, but I'm wondering about they care for something like a higher end Fulcrum wheelset??? Were you satisfied that it was cushioned enough & protected from normal shipping wear & tear? I'm considering getting a set from them also, but am really concerned about $1k+ items coming from Europe. I've had some pretty weak packages from England, France etc, but it was smaller items like tires, tubes, saddles. Wheelsets would scare me a bit... Thx for your input in advance.
> NR


I'll let you know as soon as it gets here. I have purchase other big items from Europe like Time frames and had no problem so far.
I did put it on my American Express just in case there is a problem.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Oh not here yet...*



cpark said:


> I'll let you know as soon as it gets here. I have purchase other big items from Europe like Time frames and had no problem so far.
> I did put it on my American Express just in case there is a problem.


OK, I thought you had already received them. Still interested in hearing how they were packed, protected, and how they looked upon arrival. I'm REALLY interested in hearing what you think about them. I'm on Ksyrium ES set now which I like & have no problem with, but will be seriously looking into the Racing Zero set shortly. Especially if your review is glowing and you're impressed with the shipping process. Good idea on using ANY card which guarantees credit back with "problem purchase." I actually thought most cards offerred that now?? Maybe AE is better policy tho' or more comprehensive.
Here's a point of interest...saw the disclaimer on bike24 site stating that the Zero QR skewers were not to be used on carbon dropouts. I'm in the process of getting more info on that since my Look HSC 5 fork is, of course, manufactured with carbon dropouts. So far, I'm up to the point where it may require that I use the Mavic skewers with the Fulcrum wheelset. But more follow-up info is coming on that point.
Thx for response...hope to hear more soon!
NR


----------



## heckler963 (Dec 28, 2005)

why not try USE spinstick? awesome.

just my 2 cents


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

The Mavic look very counter intuitive with their fat spokes - lots of drag.


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

nealrab said:


> Here's a point of interest...saw the disclaimer on bike24 site stating that the Zero QR skewers were not to be used on carbon dropouts. I'm in the process of getting more info on that since my Look HSC 5 fork is, of course, manufactured with carbon dropouts. So far, I'm up to the point where it may require that I use the Mavic skewers with the Fulcrum wheelset. But more follow-up info is coming on that point.
> Thx for response...hope to hear more soon!
> NR


I use the Fulcrum QR's (and Racing Zero's) with my Look HSC-6 fork. I have not had any issues. It is my belief after speaking with Fulcrum that they want to absolve themselves from any possible future liability since they have seen exposed carbon forks have issues at the dropouts.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

nealrab said:


> OK, I thought you had already received them. Still interested in hearing how they were packed, protected, and how they looked upon arrival. I'm REALLY interested in hearing what you think about them. I'm on Ksyrium ES set now which I like & have no problem with, but will be seriously looking into the Racing Zero set shortly. Especially if your review is glowing and you're impressed with the shipping process. Good idea on using ANY card which guarantees credit back with "problem purchase." I actually thought most cards offerred that now?? Maybe AE is better policy tho' or more comprehensive.
> Here's a point of interest...saw the disclaimer on bike24 site stating that the Zero QR skewers were not to be used on carbon dropouts. I'm in the process of getting more info on that since my Look HSC 5 fork is, of course, manufactured with carbon dropouts. So far, I'm up to the point where it may require that I use the Mavic skewers with the Fulcrum wheelset. But more follow-up info is coming on that point.
> Thx for response...hope to hear more soon!
> NR


I got the wheelset on Monday (took about 10 days). It was packed well in a wheelset specific box. Interestingly the other stuff (handlebar, tires, tubes and bar tape) showed up last week. They were shipped via DHL but delivered by USPS, strange.....
Overall, my experience with them was excellent. Their communication was excellent as well. My e-mails were answered within 24 hrs.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> Dude, at the end of the day, I ain't riding the TdF or any other pro event, and riding bladed spokes (Fulcrum) versus tubular spokes (Mavic R-SYS) frankly doesn't amount to a hill of beans for a cat 4/5 rider like me. Using that logic, neither should a 1,355-gram wheelset! But the R-SYS do look PHAT.


HAHAHAHAHHA +1 
best reply yet! to his own thread even!


agreed with the bling bling on the R-SYS.... so pretty...


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

cpark--good info, responding here also (got other msg earlier)...good to hear about shipping from bike24, they do seem to be pretty good overall. Nice review about the Zeros also, I'm looking forward to getting some pretty soon! Thx NR


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Interesting...still checking on that!*



awiner said:


> I use the Fulcrum QR's (and Racing Zero's) with my Look HSC-6 fork. I have not had any issues. It is my belief after speaking with Fulcrum that they want to absolve themselves from any possible future liability since they have seen exposed carbon forks have issues at the dropouts.


AW...I kinda think that's the issue also, like MET helmets & the unavailability here in US & Canada (due to legal issues, lawsuits, etc). I'm still waiting to hear from Look about this skewer issue, just to make sure. I clamp down pretty good on my HSC 5 with the ES QR skewers & have never had any issues. Can't imagine one with Fulcrum, tho' they say it may clamp but still have some "bending" or "deformation" problems with some carbon dropouts resulting in a less than optimal wheel locking force. Don't really know what to make of that, but I may use the Mavic skewers with the Fulcrums. We'll see.
NR


----------

